# Angelurlaub in Ungarn



## Bergsieger (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ,
wir wollen nächsten sommer nach ungarn an den balaton.Wir waren vor 12 jahren mal da und sind da ohne zu buchen hin gefahren und haben da eine nette ferienwohnung gefunden.Ist das heute immer noch so möglich ?


----------



## siluro 1211 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo

das ist immer noch so in Ungarn. War erst letztes Jahr dort.

Viel Spaß


----------



## congermichi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

im sommer waren sogar nochmehr ferienwohnungen frei als die jahre vorher. wir waren ende juli 1 woche am balaton und zwischendurch schumi gucken. machen das nächstes jahr wieder. kannste ungebucht dir die schönsten wohnungen suchen.


----------



## Raptor20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

wir fahren jeden sommer nach ungarn,an den plattensee,da wir dort ein haus gekauft haben.....und ich muss sagen,der plattensee ist für mich das angler mekka......da gibt es einfach alles...
aber sag mal wo willsten hingehen.....also empfehlen würde ich dir als angelstelle,tihany....
du stehst so um 4 uhr auf,gehst hin,dass du einen platz kriegst,und wirfst die angeln einfach 1 meter raus und lässt siis zum grund sinken....dann legste die angel hin,und schaust nach der rutenspitze....da brauchst du aber einen weiche angel.....und so gegen  5 uhr fangen die karpfenanbisse an....nciht besonders grße karpfen,aber alle so knapp über 30cm...wenn man was fettes fangen will: boilie.....neben mir haben die 2 karpfen(schuppi und spieglie) mit jeweils 7kg rausgezogen....melde dich einfach mal und dann können wir uns vllt treffen,falls es verständigungsprobleme dort gibt,da ich fließend ungarisch spreche,da meine eltern von dort stammen.....


----------



## KarpfenBernd (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Stimmt das wirklich, dass im Balaton wieder gute Karpfen gefangen werden?
Man hat ja in Vergangenheit nicht soviel Gutes gehört.
Tihany kenn ich leider nicht, dort auf der Halbinsel soll es einen kleinen See mit sensationellem Karpfenbestand geben.
Ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Juni in Siofók und habe nur einmal am Ufer einen riesigen Zander (fogosch - Wolgazander) gesehen, von Karpfen leider keine Spur aber bei der Größe des Sees........
Es gibt dort bestimmt Karpfen zwischen 15 und 50 Pfd., nur die Hotspots zu finden ist sicherlich nicht leicht.
Lassen sich die Karpfen dort eigentlich schnell anfüttern? Mais, Partikel, gequollener Hanf, etc.?
Wann ist denn dort die beste Zeit auf Karpfen? Juni ist doch noch Schonzeit oder?


----------



## Raptor20 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

also soweit ich das gesehen habe,haben die boilie angler neben mir 2 7kg karpfen rausgezogen.....also es geht wieder mit karpfen....und am strand unten,in unserm dorf,wo ich immer angle,wurde morgens ein 13kg amur gefangen.....ja auf tihany gibt es einen see,aber dahin brauch man eine extra erlaubnis.....

den zander den du da gefangen hast ist ein FOGAS(wörtlich: einer mit zähnen):q
sry für die klug*******rei

eigentlich braucht man nicht anzufüttern,aber sie lassen sich meineswissens schnell anfüttern....mit mais am besten...
die beste zeit,weiß ich jetzt nicht,da ich nur ende juli gehe,und man dort eigentlich an den richtigen stellen,wie bei tihany,das auf der gegenüberliegenden seite siofoks liegt,gut fangen kann.....


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Bitte mehr Infos über Tihany.
Was fangt man da alles im Balaton.
Und wie siehts vom Ufer aus.


----------



## DonCamile (17. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Im August auf Karpfen ,Brassen ohne Ende ,Rapfen.
Im September auf Zander ohne Ende


----------



## Raptor20 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

eigentlich fängt man dort sehr gut......besonders brassen.....aber auch karpfen sind dabei!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Danke erst ma.
Gibt es da en Angelgeschäft?


----------



## DonCamile (27. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Da gibts in jedem Ort zwei bis drei Angelgeschäfte


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. November 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Raptor20 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

es gibt nicht in jedem ort angelläden.....nur in den etwas größeren orten...
und die leute in den läden können nich allzugut deutsch...letztens mussten wir als dolmetscher dienen....aber sicherlich gibt es in der nächstgrößeren stadt,bzw dorf einen laden,sofern da wo du hingehst keiner sein sollte..


----------



## Fischers Fritz (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

wir fahren wahrscheinich in den nordosten am balaton


----------



## boris (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

auf die gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen, ich halte den balaton nur bedingt für ein gutes angelgewässer. natürlich kommt es drauf an wo man hinfährt und was man fangen will.
karpfen...ja, auch viele, allerdings die dicken nur mit entsprechendem zeitaufwand und man muss die hotspots echt mit der lupe suche...d.h. loten+boot+viel zeit
der schilfgürtel ist ein weiteres problem,gute angelstellen zumindest im nordwesten sind echt mehr als rar, auch der angeldruck ist enorm!!
hab gehört in richting balatonfüred und tihany soll es aber besser sein...allerdings stiegen auch dort die aussichten mit einem boot um ein vielfaches!
wer natürlich einfach nur mal einen fisch fangen will, der ist am balaton allerdings sehr gut aufgehoben... war letzten sommer auch wieder am balaton, hab auch viel fisch gefangen, war entspannend nur mit den etwas größeren war es wieder nix, daher fahr ich dieses jahr wieder an den theiss:k 
allen anderen die zumindest zu 50% nach ungarn fahren, um im urlaub auch mal "was gescheits" zu fangen dem empfehle ich auch den theiss oder den velence-see... der balaton ist kein leichtes gewässer für dicke#h 

tight lines

dirk


----------



## Joachim Krüger (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

An Fischers Fritz,

auf der Halbinsel Tihany gibt es einen eigenen See, den Belsö Tö. Dort gibt es einen gut gepflegten Karpfenbestand. Tageskarten gibt es in Tihany selbst zu kaufen. Es ist ein sehr idyllisches Gewässer. Nur am 1. Mai sind viele Einheimische da, fast wie auf dem Volksfest. Entlang der Autostrasse gibt es 
auf Tihany viele Angelplätze, meist auch von den Einheimischen bestzt.
Ich selbst bin 2 mal pro Jahr am Balaton. Fische dort allerdings im Irmapuzta Angelsee nahe bei Baltonlelle oder im Deseda-See in der Nähe von Kaposvar. Sind beides gute Gewässer. 

Gruß


----------



## pattesg (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,
ich plane dieses Jahr an die Theiß zu fahren. Wer kann mir denn sagen, wo ich verbindliche Informationen  herbekomme, was dort an Rechtsvorschriften einzuhalten ist? Angelschein, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, etc.? 

Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## bike44rot (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,

als Standort empfehle ich dir Tiszafüred. 
Angelkarten bekommst du, ohne Auflagen, in jedem Angelgeschäft.
Schonzeiten und weitere Informationen findest du hier http://www.mohosz.hu/nemet/index.htm.

Die Bootsvermietung, die ich regelmäßig nutze http://www.horgaszcentrum.hu/index.html.

Vorsicht, oft Hochwasser und jahreszeitabhängig *viele Mücken.*

Bei weiteren Fragen melde dich einfach.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## pattesg (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo Thomas,
erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Infos.
Wir werden wirklich nach Tiszafüred fahren, da wir dort eine Wohnung von Verwandten haben und ich dort auch schon war.
Als Angelgeschäft kenne ich nur den Laden in dem Supermarkt am Marktplatz. Gibt es in Tiszafüred selbst noch andere?
Weiter würde ich gerne wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist sich dort, zumindest für den ersten Tag, einen Angelguide zu nehmen. Wenn ja, wen? 

Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## bike44rot (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo Patrik,

Angelgeschäfte sind da jede Menge "HORGASZ-BOLT".
Ich habe mir eine Wanderkarte http://www.mapfox.de/9633521351.php und ein kleines GPS gekauft und bin auf eigene Faust losgezogen. 
Erst habe ich nur im Altarm vor Tiszafüred geangelt und dann nach und nach mein Revier ausgedehnt. 
Fische (Hecht, Zander) waren immer zu fangen. 
Sándor, der Bootsvermieter bietet auch Angelführungen an und gibt brauchbare Tips zu Fangplätzen und Methoden. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## heinzrch (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

War 1990 in Tiszafüred, GPS wäre echt sinnvoll, da ists teiweise wie am Amazonas. Teilweise war der Himmel schwarz vor Mücken, die aber komischerweise nicht gestochen haben....
Kauf dir Blutegel zum Wallerfischen und nimm sie mit nach Deutschland. So günstig wie dort kriegst du sie nirgends, richtig fette Dinger ein Marmeladenglas voll für damals glaube so umgerechnet 1-2 Mark.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> War 1990 in Tiszafüred, GPS wäre echt sinnvoll, da ists teiweise wie am Amazonas.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen; man verfährt sich dort wirklich schnell. #h


----------



## NordlichtSG (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Kann den Infos bezüglich Tiszafüred folgendes ergänzen:

War mehrmals dort, auf Zander, Hecht und Wels

- miete dir für ein paar Stunden einen Guide, das Wasser ist dort riesig und ohne Ortskenntnisse ist es schwierig
- GPS hilft erheblich, gerade nachts
- die Mücken stechen dort SEHR WOHL, auch durch die Nähte von Schuhen , nicht nur die Schwärme sind gross, auch die Mücken selbst. Müchenschutz (Autan) und Mückenschutznetz für das Gesicht empfehlenswert
- bester Köder für den Wels, wie schon beschrieben ... grosse Blutegel; ansonsten Wobbler vom treibenden Boot spät abends wenn du die Waller im flachen rauben hörst 
- Zander haben wir immer mit Gummi oder KöFi gefangen
- ich finde die Natur dort richtig Klasse, Nachts hörst du Mengen von Nachtigallen, hinter dir fallen riesige Kröten beim Kämpfen mit Artgenossen ins Wasser, Vogel- und Libellenschwärme ohne Ende ... richtig was zum Ausspannen


----------



## Raptor20 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

da hast du recht....ich genieße jedes jahr meine zeit in ungarn...da kann man während dem angeln richtig ausspannen...es sei denn ein fisch reißt fast deine rute mit,und wenn du anschlägst is da nix#q#q#q#q#q|supergri


----------



## Daniel1986 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Was sind die besten Raubfischgewässer in Ungarn?
Also Hecht, Zander und vor allem Wels.
In welchem Monat würdet ihr für welchen Fisch wo hin fahren?


----------



## Raptor20 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

also zander und wels kannste ganz gut im plattensee fangen!
wann die beste zeit is,weiß ich nich,denn ich bin immer august da!


----------



## NordlichtSG (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Ganz einfache Antwort bezüglich bestes Raubfischgewässer:
Theiss! 

Grosse Wasserfläche, Zander und Wels in hohen Stück- und Gewichtszahlen.
Infos in den anderen Antworten weiter oben.
Ungarn ist immer etwas weiter was die Temperaturen betrifft. Anfang Mai ist eine prima Zeit dort. Ende Mai kann schon der Seerosen- und Krautbestand gewachsen sein, das Wasser warm, dann steht der Fisch mitten im Strom in tieferen Löchern. Ich hatte im Mai immer Hechte, Zander und Welse und ziehe den Mai schon lange als meine Urlaubszeit für das Angeln vor.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Ist gebucht im Nordosten.

Gruss


----------



## Fischers Fritz (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Bekommt man den Angelschein da ohne Probleme?
Muss ich das Prüfunszeignis mitnehmen?


----------



## bike44rot (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,

Angelkarte und Steuerkarte gibts in fast jedem Angelgeschäft. 
Ich musste beim ersten Kauf einen Ausweis vorlegen.
Die Steuerkarte kostete 2005 1000,- Forint; eine Wochen-
karte an der Theiss 10.000,- Forint.

Eine Jahreskarte für Kinder kommt auf 700,- Forint.

Grüße Thomas

PS: Vorsicht mit den aufgedruckten Schonmaßen. Die Ungarn messen
ohne Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

ok danke aber prüfungszeugnis muss man nicht zeigen, oder?

gruss


----------



## bike44rot (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,

nein, ein Prüfungszeugniss ist nicht nötig.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Fischers Fritz (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

ok danke
darf man am balaton überall angeln oder nur an bestimmten stellen?


----------



## pattesg (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,
wer mal schauen möchte, in der neuen Blinker ist ein Bericht über die Theiß.

Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## Hechtmarie (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

#h Hallo Jungs!!!Wer hat von euch schon mal in Pölöske gefischt?


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Hechtmarie schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallo Jungs!!!Wer hat von euch schon mal in Pölöske gefischt?


Meinst Du Poroszlo am Theiß Stausee? |uhoh:


----------



## Hechtmarie (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du Poroszlo am Theiß Stausee? |uhoh:


|rolleyes Nein, muß nähe Kish-Baloaton sein.(Pölöske)


----------



## pattesg (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,
wie steht es mit dem Nachtangeln an der Theiß? Ist dies ohne Probleme möglich?
Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## Isfandiar (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

also, im letzten blinker stand, dass nachtangeln am theiss-stausee verboten ist....ich hoffe, dass das nicht stimmt....da macht doch das angeln nur noch halb so viel spass


----------



## pattesg (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,
dewegen frage ich, bzw. was verstehen die Ungarn unter Nacht? Von Sonnenauf- bis untegang? Oder gibt es Uhrzeiten an die man sich halten muß?
Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## Fischers Fritz (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Darf man am balaton eigentlich überal angeln oder gibt`s da schutzzonen?
welche fischart ist da am meisten vertreten?

thanks


----------



## Main-Schleuse (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Wie sieht des denn genau mit Zandern aus?
So rund um Tihany soll ja die tiefste Stelle im Balaton sein.


----------



## bike44rot (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn (Theiss)*

Hallo,

   vergiss den Artikel im Blinker.

   Hier hat sich der Autor wohl mehr am Schreibtisch und weniger an der Theiss aufgehalten. 

   Ein Nachtangelverbot besteht meines Wissens nicht. Das einzige was beim Nachtangeln stört sind große Schwärme hungriger Stechmücken.

   Das zwischen Tiszafüred und Poroszló eingezeichnete Vogelschutzgebiet beginnt erst rechts hinter der Brücke und nicht wie auf der Blinkerkarte eingezeichnet.

   Ein Teil des Gebiets ist aber nur zwischen dem 01.02.und dem 15.06. gesperrt.

   Grüße 
   Thomas


----------



## antonio (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke
> darf man am balaton überall angeln oder nur an bestimmten stellen?


 
du darfst fast überall angeln am balaton.es gibtaber ein paar wenige stellen wo es nicht gestattet ist z.bsp. gibts ne sperrzone westlich tihany oder an den stränden.steht aber alles auf den angelkarten drauf.nachtangeln ist nicht prinzipiell verboten in ungarn.hier gibt es je nach gewässer unterschiedliche regelungen.steht ebenfalls auf den angelscheinen alles drauf.tihany am hafen ist günstig für zander da hie die tiefsten stellen(fahrrinne für fähre) sind.

gruß antonio


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

In 3 Monaten sitz ich schon am Balaton und hab die ersten Welse aufs Trockene gelegt

Gruß 
FF


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

@Fischers Fritz

...die dort häufig vorkommenden Zwergwelse?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

genau die mein ich


----------



## Phoenix-mk (20. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Wenn ich noch welche drinne lasse!:q :q :q 

bin ab nächste Woche Freitag da unten!#h 

nähe Tihany

Auha und das kribbelt in den Fingern! Na wartet liebe :s :a  bald bin ich da

#: #: #:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Schreib dann ma bitte ob de was fangen hast.

Gruss
fischers


----------



## Phoenix-mk (20. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Kann dir auf jeden Fall schon mal garantieren das ich jede menge Aale und Welse fangen werde!
Hechte und Wolga-Zander wollte ich mal gezielt mir Kunstköder beangeln.
ach ja und die karpfen werden auch nicht verschont bleiben!

Au man! 

Das wird wieder eine Mordsgaudi!

Wir treffen da auch noch ein paar andere angler au meiner Umgebung!
Dat wird wieder feucht fröhlig und fischig!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. April 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen und Petri Heil.

Gruß
Fischers


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So mir ist noch was eingefallen ist der Setzkescher erlaubt?
Und gibt es im angelgeschäft auch so Futter wie bei uns (Sensas,Mosella,Robinson)?

Gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> So mir ist noch was eingefallen ist der Setzkescher erlaubt?
> Und gibt es im angelgeschäft auch so Futter wie bei uns (Sensas,Mosella,Robinson)?
> 
> Gruß


Jo klar :g dort ist fast alles erlaubt, was hier nicht erlaubt ist.  |rolleyes

Futter gibt es dort in rauhen Mengen und sogar viel billiger.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Erstma danke für die schnelle Antwort

Auch mosella usw. oder haben die andere marken

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mosella usw. oder haben die andere marken


Ich glaube das kommt auf den Laden drauf an aber usw. geht doch auch? 

Die Ungarn selbst, fischen nämlich mit dem allerbilligsten Futter und fangen wie die Weltmeister. :q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

ok werd einfach das Futter nehmen was da is

Danke Zanderfänger

Gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

@Fischers Fritz

Nimm dir lieber Tauwürmer von hier mit, weil die dort so gut wie nicht zu kriegen sind. Die Maden sind meistens "abgezählt" und werden fast nur für Köderfische zu fangen gekauft. #h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Also noch mehr schleppen

les das ma
www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1142894#142894

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

@Fischers Fritz

Ich hatte dir dort gerade etwas hingeschrieben.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

habs gesehen hab zurüch gepostet

Gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So bald ist es soweit (Zähler in der Signatur) 

Ist da vielleicht noch einer am Balaton?

Gruß


----------



## Bergsieger (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hi ich bin auch zu der zeit am balaton und zwar bei Tihany.Hauptfisch soll der zander sein .Also am besten zum Hafen? Wann fängt man die da am besten? nachts morgens tag oder abends ?


----------



## Hechtmarie (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich bin auch zu der zeit am balaton und zwar bei Tihany.Hauptfisch soll der zander sein .Also am besten zum Hafen? Wann fängt man die da am besten? nachts morgens tag oder abends ?



Hi Bergsieger wie gefällt dir Tihany?möchte ich mir auch mal ansehen.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das man den Zander zwischen 20h-1h fängt und morgens von 5h-9h.
Ich war heuer auch in Ungarn angeln in der nähe von Barcs (Nationalpark) habe einen Schwarzbarsch gefangen. 
Wünsch dir ein schönes Petri#h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Am Samstag gehts los 

Gruß


----------



## Bergsieger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So Sonntag gehts los.was ich mich nur Frage ob ich im Hotel wohl Fisch einfrieren kann.Undzwar ist das Club-Tihany.War da schon mal jemand ? Oder wie ist es sonst in Hotels so mit dem einfrieren


----------



## Raptor20 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Bei mir gehts Samstag los....freu mich schon...werde wieder Tonnen von Fisch fangen! 
Berichte dann,wies war!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So ich bin zurück von meinem 2 Wöchigen Urlaub in Balatonakarattya 
hab meistens gefeedert und Gefangen 
Bin immer abends so gegangen war die beste Zeit angeler haben da ihren eigenen Bereich 
Beim Nachtangeln hab ich meinen ersten Aal gefangen 

Insgesamt hab ich

23 Brassen
1 Aal
2 Rotaugen beide so 20 cm
1 Karausche 30 cm
unzählige Ukeleis
und leider 1 Ringelnatter

so Angelgeschäft gibt es

Gruß


----------



## Bergsieger (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Bin auch zurück.Geangelt habe ich in Tihany am Hafen und an dem Tihanysee.Karauschen kann man da fangen bis man den Sack voll hat deswegen war auch angeln mit Maden nicht möglich weil man quasi nach maximal einer minute eine Karausche dran hatte.Habe mit Mais viel Karpfen und mit Gufi Zander gefangen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Ich wär lieber in Tihany gewesen wenn bei uns mit Gufi geangelt hat nix mit Spinner nix Blinker nix 
Und bei uns mit Maden nur Ukelei und auf Mais nix 
Bei uns konnte man nur mit Wurm angeln 

Aber egal ich hab aber die Halbinsel immer im Blick gehabt

Gruß


----------



## OnTheMove (11. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

ich Fahr jetzt am 20.8. an den Balaton zum Segeln. Wollte mir auch eine Rute mitnehmen. Was meint ihr sollte ich eher einpacken, Spinn Rute, oder mini Weißfischausrüstung?

Darf man eigentlich auch schleppen? oder vom Boot angeln?

Und was kostet dort Der Angelschen?

Im voraus Schon mal Danke!!!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Gruß nach Darmstadt

Wo fährst du denn hin?
Also Angelschein kostet 1000Forint sind so ca 4 Euro 
und dann halt noch die Gewässerkarte 
Mit dem Boot kann ich leider net helfen aber ich mei ich hät welche aufm Boot angeln gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So hier sind ein paar Bilder vom meim Urlaub am Balaton
Da seht ihr mal die Minibrassen die ich gefangen habe|evil:


----------



## OnTheMove (14. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Du wir haben keinen Festen Standpunkt, Wir werden 1 Woche lan quer über den Balaton Segeln (Training für Europäische meisterschaften - leider ohne mich :c ) .

4 Euro ist ja geil!!!!

Eine angel wird auf jeden fall mit dabei sein!!!!

Ich glaub ich nehm mir einfach ein wenig von Allem mit. Sprich ein paar Wobbler, 2-3 Posen und 3-4 Bleie. also nicht viel. Als rute ne 3.60er Telerute mit 50g WG und ner rolle mit 25er schnur, ich glaub dann bin ich für fast alles gerüstet


----------



## Fischers Fritz (14. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Ja also Gewässerkarte für 10 Tage kostet 200 Forint ca 8 Euronen.
Ja genau nimm das mit und wenn du noch was brauchst kannst du ja noch in ein Angelgeschäft gehen.
Warst du schon ma am Balaton????????????

Gruß


----------



## OnTheMove (15. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

nope, leider noch net. 

Aber ich bin immer offen für neue gewässer


----------



## Raptor20 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Bin im Moment auch in Ungarn,aber bei Bekannten in Szeged...werde wahrscheinlich heute auch angeln gehn...

Zum Balaton muss ich sagen:
Riesige Flaute....keinen verwertbaren Biss,war 1 woche lang jeden Abend 3 Std angeln....rein garnix...ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist! :c


----------



## ralle (19. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Schade - aber vieleicht klappts doch noch !!


----------



## Raptor20 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

So,war heute an dem See,ist ein See an dem man eigentlich ganz gut fängt!

Aber an dem Tag war flaute!
Ich weiß nicht,nirgends wollen die Fische beißen|uhoh:


----------



## Ajka_de (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Wo hastDu ein Haus in Ungarn. In der Bucht von Tihany habe ich schon einigemale gefischt.

B. Holder


----------



## laci (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Mein Haus ist in Balatongyörök und meine"Signaturbild" hab ich von die Teresse gemacht.
Als Kind mit meine Familie in Tihany gelebt.Bei die Fähre hast du eine Wassertiefe bis 11m allerdings ab 2-300m Von Ufer entfernt.Direkt am Ufer 4-6m sehr Gut für Zander,große Karpfen und am Nacht Aale bei die Wellenbrechersteine.Dise Wassertiefe ist am ganze Balaton einzigartig weil die Nordseite ist überall 2-3m tiefund die Südseite nur0,5-1m.Egal wo du angeln willst ein Boot ist sehr wichtig.Ich sehe immer das die Deutsche Angler angeln nur von die Molen was nur für Weißfisch Gut ist (na ja auch Aale und Steinzander).Für Welse große Karpfen Zander ist ein Boot ein muss.Interessant das bei starke Südwind  fängt Mann die Aale auch am tage weil die Wellen die ganze See aufwühlen.


----------



## Waldviertlerklaus (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Möchte nächstes Jahr anfangs Mai an den Fadd Dombori oder den Theissstausee fahren. Kann mir jemand Infos zu diesen beiden Gewässern zukommen lassen? Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag  klaus


----------



## Ajka_de (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo Waldviertlerklaus,
der Theiss-Stausee ist sehr ordentlich besetzt. Er ist wieder in einer sehr guten, natürlichen Verfassung. Die Zahl der Fischarten ist sehr vielfältig. Allerdings fehlen die ganz dicken
Fänge. Welse, Zander, Störe, Sterlets und vor allem alle Arten von Karpfen, natürlich Weißfische. 
Viele Teile des Sees sind nur mit einem Boot vernünftig zu beangeln. Aber dies kannst Du mieten. Zu bezahlbaren Preisen.
Leider ist auch an der Theiss -wie im übrigen Ungarn- alles viel
teurer geworden. Ein echter Billigurlaub wie noch vor 3-4 Jahren
ist nicht mehr möglich.

Aber ein Top-Angelrevier gibts auch sonst nirgens umsonst.

Viel Petri Heil im Urlaub.
Bruno


----------



## Waldviertlerklaus (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

hallo bruno,
danke für die hinweise. ich war vor etwa 20 jahren einige male in tiszafüred, da hatten wir anfangs mai immer sehr viel wasserzulauf und man sagte uns es wäre besser im sommer und am besten im herbst herbst? aber wahrscheinlich müßte man halt auf ruhigere bereiche wechseln. auch in einem bewässerungskanl direkt unter dem stau.
schönes wochenende
                    klaus


----------



## Joachim Krüger (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein Link zu einer Gewässerbeschreibung
des Deseda-Sees. Das ist ein See ca. 40 km südlich vom Plattensee:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/januar05_deseda.htm

Die Beschreibung ist zwar aus dem Jahr 2005, aber immer noch aktuell.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. März 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Schubs #h


----------



## robag (20. März 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch einmal nach Ungarn fahren. Kann mir einer sagen ob es in der Nähe von Kiskunfélegyháza ein schönes Angelgewässer gibt. Kiskunfélegyháza liegt etwa 100 km südlich von Budapest.
Danke für alle Infos.


----------



## 10_Windstärken (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Plattense Angelschein
Hallo,

ich fahre am 9.06.07 mit meiner Frau, Kind zum Plattensee ( süd). Meine Frage an euch: wo bekomme ich den Angelschein für ca. 10 Tage her. Boot und Steg haben wir direkt am Zimmer bzw. Haus. Danke für euere Infos.


----------



## antonio (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



10_Windstärken schrieb:


> Plattense Angelschein
> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre am 9.06.07 mit meiner Frau, Kind zum Plattensee ( süd). Meine Frage an euch: wo bekomme ich den Angelschein für ca. 10 Tage her. Boot und Steg haben wir direkt am Zimmer bzw. Haus. Danke für euere Infos.



scheine kriegst du in jedem angelladen und die gibts fast in jedem städtchen dort.

gruß antonio


----------



## laci (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*



10_Windstärken schrieb:


> Plattense Angelschein
> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Ungarn*

Hi,

so können Balaton-Aale aussehen:
(August 2006, der Tisch ist 80 cm breit)


----------

